# Aquascaping with Manzanita



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I know this is a bad sketch, but you can see what I'm getting at.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

It's generally better to get a plethora of individual branches that you can arrange to your liking rather than just getting one "tree" fwiw


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

agreed. getting multiple branch pieces give you more freedom with arrangement. larger branches can be broken to make smaller branches and broken stumps. if you just have one main piece, you can only rotate or flip it over.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I realize that getting individual branches might be the better option but out of those three listed above what do you think looks the best?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Same, I think you can get better results with using one of the three above and add some branches to it.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Aquarist14 said:


> I realize that getting individual branches might be the better option but out of those three listed above what do you think looks the best?


i would go with #3


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll buy # 3 and possibly buy some more wood (individual pieces) from someone possibly on the forum. Is there anyone on here who sells individual pieces of manzanita?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Go with #2. Pieces like #3 look nice in one position but are completely useless otherwise. #2 would be a good "base" to then add on with other pieces since it looks like it has more potential for multiple placements.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Buy #3 and another and you get one free, right? Or just ask, I am sure he can stick a couple sticks in the box for you for a bit more without it increasing the shipping. He has to have plenty of sticks laying around, those nice pieces were created by judicious editing.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the first one


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Okay, so they've just added some more fantastic pieces. I have three more, I'd like to see what your opinion is. 

1) http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/385-427/IMG_0417.jpg
27"x8"x14"

2) http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/594-641/IMG_0616.jpg
22"x7"x16"

3) http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/594-641/IMG_0606.jpg
23"x8"x15"

Thanks a ton!


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I like #2 and #3 about the same, maybe #3 a little more......Those are some nice pieces tho.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I feel the same way about #2 and #3, I think they're incredible pieces but I can't decide. Although I'm thinking of #3...


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I would go with #3 as well. I really like that piece. Of course the other option would be to get both?


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

cradleoffilthfan said:


> I would go with #3 as well. I really like that piece. Of course the other option would be to get both?


I agree with #3...Your defiantly right. Getting both would be awesome, but the piece is quite expensive because of the shipping so getting two would be far fetched for me. 

One question...

Can you attach plants to manzanita? I mean it looks very delicate, although I might just keep it bare.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Tie attaching moss and rhizome plants like anubias and java fern to it with 100% cotton thread.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The all cotton thread I found in my sewing box lasted all of a week in the tank. I was surprised the moss had attached itself in that time. Anubias wouldn't in that length of time.

I used nylon upholstery thread to retie other mossy spots on my wood, that will last much longer. Monofilament fishing line would work but I am bad enough at tying knots in thread let along that stuff.

Or you can glue it on. Super gel glue works great with the wood wet or dry. I have used it to glue moss, java fern, Anubias and Bolbitis to wood.

Or [I got this from watching ADA videos] tie the Anbias or fern to a bit of rock and wedge the rock into place. Working very nicely for me.

Agree about covering the wood. I don't want it completely covered and my bristlenose plecos agree, they love manzanita.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Does manzanita look better bare or plants attached to it?


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I would attach moss to it myself, but I think a lot of people have more issues with getting it to sink and not float. I guess after it's been in there a while, it would sink after time.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Boiling the wood not only sterilizes it but also causes it to sink. Tie the moss on afterwards.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

In general does manzanita usually sink at first or must I boil or water log it?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

usually, its heavy enough to sink on his own. smaller pieces like twigs will float though.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

It always floats for me. I have used mostly branches up to 2" diameter, some long enough to reach from end to end in the tanks. Even if I wedge it under the rim it is so light it twists around and floats. 

Soak it, boil it if you have a container that will fit.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can also drill the wood onto a piece of slate with a stainless steel screw to weight it down. Just cover the slate up with some of your substrate.

(Or, if you're without a drill, you can always zip tie it to heavy, long pieces of slate or to larger pieces of lava rock)


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

On their website they say it sinks no matter what, but it seems hard to believe. I'll try to soak it or boil it, but since the piece is rather large it might be a problem. 

If you guys haven't seen the piece yet its this, 
http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/594-641/IMG_0606.jpg


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Unless they pre-soak it, it's not going to sink or stay put easily. 

Even if you boil it, positioning could require attaching it to slate or something heavy to hold it down.


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

now that you have purchased it can you post or pm me the site you got it from. I like the look of this stuff and need a couple xl pieces.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

98% of the Manzy will sink, and I often add slate just in case to some pieces mostly to keep them in a certain position because of my clumpy arms knocking stuff around etc.

Pre soaking it 1-2 weeks is a good idea, many do not, they add to the tank, place a stone on it to keep it put and then lightly remove the stone and test to see if it moves. After 2-3 weeks, most wood is going to stay put.

So you can go about it either way.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Actually he sold the piece I wanted  . But I would like to know which looks better out of these three.

# 1 22"x7"x16"
http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/594-641/IMG_0616.jpg

#2  27"x8"x14" 
http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/385-427/IMG_0417.jpg


#3 21"x11"x18"
http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx340/manzman10/594-641/IMG_0627.jpg


Please reply quick. I need to buy this now.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

I like #3. The other two are nice, but once something grows on the high branches, you're gonna have a canopy that may block light out. As far as tying to it, i like to use flourocarbon fishing line. It costs a bit more than monofilament, but is it designed to be virtually invisible under water, so i can just leave it there. Perfect for a lazy one such as myself......lol good luck with it. The 75 has a great footprint to work with and remember, it's your tank, choose what YOU like.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually decided on #1 instead, it was my 2nd choice behind the one that was sold out beforehand. Its only 2 inches taller than the other one which won't make much of a difference in my opinion.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

To all who don't know where I got these, its from PC1 on the forum or http://www.manzanita-driftwood.com/

Thank you for all the help everyone!


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

I would go with #2! Looks like a big claw :tongue:

*edit: I was too slow haha xD. Can't wait to see your scape!


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I know I can't wait!!! 
But when setting up a new tank you need your equipment such as filters, Co2, heaters and most of all a plan and I'm still in the process of ordering all the must haves. I'm looking into getting the fluval 406 for my birthday and maybe some money for a co2 system which is expensive. Probably in about a month I'll have it cycling or maybe sooner.


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

how much are you paying because i got my manzi food for cheap from a weeding supply store.

never mind i guess you already got your wood


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Aquarist14 said:


> I know I can't wait!!!
> But when setting up a new tank you need your equipment such as filters, Co2, heaters and most of all a plan and I'm still in the process of ordering all the must haves. I'm looking into getting the fluval 406 for my birthday and maybe some money for a co2 system which is expensive. Probably in about a month I'll have it cycling or maybe sooner.


haha, I feel yeah! It's so much fun planning, but it takes so long for everything to feel just right and balanced as well (including plants growing :hihi:. 

I thought c02 would be expensive too, but I set up a pretty cheap c02 paintball system & inline reactor that works pretty flawlessly and only needs to be filled every month or so-ish. 

I want to set up another tank now... haha. Goodluck


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha, thanks... 

Lichard, what size tank do you have? I always thought that Paintball tanks were to small or that's what people have said to me. But they're much cheaper than buying a $200 Co2 system. I mean I have a 75 gallon so I guess I need a far larger tank... Its extremely tough for me to get the money when I'm a teen trying to get into an expensive hobby...


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Aquarist14 said:


> Haha, thanks...
> 
> Lichard, what size tank do you have? I always thought that Paintball tanks were to small or that's what people have said to me. But they're much cheaper than buying a $200 Co2 system. I mean I have a 75 gallon so I guess I need a far larger tank... Its extremely tough for me to get the money when I'm a teen trying to get into an expensive hobby...


I have a 20oz running on 2bps on a 55. I haven't had to refill it in about 3 weeks since I first installed it. Works like a charm roud:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

plantbrain said:


> 98% of the Manzy will sink, and I often add slate just in case to some pieces mostly to keep them in a certain position because of my clumpy arms knocking stuff around etc.
> 
> Pre soaking it 1-2 weeks is a good idea, many do not, they add to the tank, place a stone on it to keep it put and then lightly remove the stone and test to see if it moves. After 2-3 weeks, most wood is going to stay put.
> 
> So you can go about it either way.


Well I noticed, that my particular piece did seem to float slightly, but I think with enough substrate and rock work, it probably would have been just fine. However, as you can see it does (despite being sandblasted) leech tannins and had some fine dirt on it, so into the tub it goes for the next week or so. Please excuse the ziplock bag of substrate...I couldn't think of anything better to weigh it down without breaking it...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think that this might be my next acquisition:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, for about a week I let mine sit in a tub. I noticed it sort of sinks already so I guess I should be good. But just for precautions I'm about to let it sit for another week in water just to be sure. 

I have the same feeling, that I want to buy another piece again


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Styxx what color substrate do you have? I'm deciding on a substrate color white or black. Big decision for me and I want to get it right...

Its black diamond sand or pool filter sand.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Aquarist14 said:


> Styxx what color substrate do you have? I'm deciding on a substrate color white or black. Big decision for me and I want to get it right...
> 
> Its black diamond sand or pool filter sand.


Well I have used ADA Amazonia both the "original" and the "new" or type II varieties. However, in this case, I'm using Fluorite Black. If you're planning on using black diamond sand, make sure that you add some root tabs to supplement it otherwise your plants will suffer from lack of iron and mineral absorption through their root systems (presuming of course that you're not using just water column ferts). As to the color, definitely black or dark brown because in most cases you want to contrast and highlight the color of your plants and hardscape, not detract from it. White (and near white) would really only be applicable in most cases with Reef aquaria in which live rock and other rock-work become focal points for coral frags, anemones,etc. Although I have seen some interesting light brown gravel used ingeniously in freshwater set ups, but I tend not to risk the pollution that comes with having to siphon off debris of sand in general (too much of a PITA, if you ask me). And I should also note that the manzy is definitely leeching away, as the water is 3 shades darker than when I dropped it in the tub this afternoon. Thank goodness I'm doing it now, otherwise I would have had to recharge my Purigen probably 3/4 times at this rate, lol.


----------



## cameron (Oct 3, 2003)

I like the look of black and white mixed. If it is feasible, maybe get a bag of each, scoop out a cup from each, then mix that amount. If you like it you can mix more. If not, stick with the one you like better (agree with styxx; dark is my pref and you'll want to root fert if you plant crypts, swords, etc in sand).


----------

